# Ashtray or Cup holder on 2013 Cruze?



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

First of all, welcome to the forum!

Second, I would probably try to talk you out of smoking. But I'm just some random internet guy so you probably don't care what I say. 
Third, I would probably tell you not to smoke in your car due to resale value, ruining an awesome car, blah blah blah.

So I'll just give you this link

http://www.smokingonline.net/car-ashtray/index.htm

and this one

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Automotive-...pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr

and tell you to please do not flick your your cigarette butts out the window. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## KMH (Oct 14, 2012)

Mick said:


> First of all, welcome to the forum!
> 
> Second, I would probably try to talk you out of smoking. But I'm just some random internet guy so you probably don't care what I say.
> Third, I would probably tell you not to smoke in your car due to resale value, ruining an awesome car, blah blah blah.
> ...


Hehe..I thought I may get some encouragement to try to quick. God willing, some day..it's just not on the agenda right now. 

Thank you kindly for the links  I suppose I could google.


Just also..the way the Cruze interior slants at an angle..you can't really put a cup holder on the window side...(or that is what I'm asking if someone knows of somewhere's that may have cup holders for slanting doors) .


Thanks tons. Hope to see if anyone else has this issue.


----------



## KMH (Oct 14, 2012)

And no, I don't flick my butts out the window.. thank you though  

I do have a "cup" ashtray (the one in the first link) ..but no where to put it - no cupholder on the left drivers side.  So I've been driving a little hazardly when smoking and HOLDING the cup..which isn't good.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

There are smokers package options for the Cruze. Your salesperson should still be able to help you with this purchase.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The Chevy http://gmaccessorieszone.com/Chevrolet/en-US/Cruze/2013/Accessories/Interior/Smoker's%20Package/]smoker's package[/url] includes an ashtray and an lighter insert for the front power outlet.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Here it is cheaper:

GM # 22761214 Smoker's Package (Contains Ashtray Receptacle,Lighter,Lighter Housing and Lighter Housing Retainer) : Amazon.com : Automotive
GM # 22761214 Smokers Package Ashtray Lighter Housing Retainer New Warranty | eBay


----------



## KMH (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks you guys, very much and for the warm welcome  

I've found air vent cup holders that MAY do the trick.. I hope. The vents are weird too on the Cruze..so I hope it works! Im used to having the ashtray (cup that smolders out the cig) on the left side of the steering wheel.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

KMH said:


> Thanks you guys, very much and for the warm welcome
> 
> I've found air vent cup holders that MAY do the trick.. I hope. The vents are weird too on the Cruze..so I hope it works! Im used to having the ashtray (cup that smolders out the cig) on the left side of the steering wheel.


lol just make sure you don't turn it on auto! I may be fine, but it sure seems to blow strong like it could blow it out of there!


----------

